# Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

Bölsdorf/Tangermünde

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schon einmal darauf Aufmerksam gemacht, wie NABU zum Jahrhunderthochwasser ihre Tiere nicht evakuieren konnte/wollte und diese Ertrinken mussten. Ein Skandal, der kaum aufgearbeitet wurde. Nun meint der schlaue Mann, der Verantwortliche, Herr Neuhäuser (NABU), hätte daraus gelernt.

Einige Jahre später, die NABU hält im gleichen Einzugsgebiet Wasserbüffel. Diesesmal lässt man laut Augenzeugen (mit Bildern) die Tiere in der eigenen Wasserquelle elendig ertrinken. Die Tiere kommen rein, aber nicht wieder raus!

Es wurde alles Dokumentiert, der Polizei wurde seitens Neuhäuser aber der Zugriff auf dem Grundstück verweigert. Seiner Aussage nach wären das Baumstämme gewesen, die Leute würden Gespenster sehen.

Einmal kam die NABU mit der Nummer durch, jetzt brennt der Helm aber richtig. Die News dazu, von richtigen Quellen, werden morgen wohl schon abgedruckt sein. Ich habs euch jetzt hier mal vorab als Info zur Verfügung gestellt.

Ich habe die Erlaubnis, die Bilder zu verwenden!

















Quelle zum ersten Vorfall:

https://www.volksstimme.de/nachrich...treit-um-ertrunkene-Nabu-Tiere-eskaliert.html


----------



## rippi (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Logik der Nabu:

 Wasserbüffel, haben Wasser im Namen -> die müssen rein aquatil leben. 

 Sie machen also nichts falsch!!!!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



rippi schrieb:


> Logik der Nabu:
> 
> Wasserbüffel, haben Wasser im Namen -> die müssen rein aquatil leben.
> 
> Sie machen also nichts falsch!!!!!!



Krass ist ja, das diese Spinner jene sind, die sich als Naturschützer positionieren und uns Angler erklären wollen, wie wir durch die Natur zu laufen haben. Deren Glaubwürdigkeit hat sich in unserer Region damit komplett aus dem Rennen genommen.

Kommt uns aber nicht so ungelegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Erste (zeitnahe) Veröffentlichung seitens der Zeitung:

https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/stendal/nabu-tiere-zwei-wasserbueffel-tot

Der Text spricht für sich, die Abstimmung mit der NABU ging ja sehr schnell und alles super ausgearbeitet. Vergleiche ich die Bilder seitens der Zeugen (waren keine Tierrechtler, sondern Wanderer), mit den getroffenen Aussagen seitens NABU, bin ich auf den Werdegang der Story gespannt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

„Irgendetwas muss passiert sein, dass diesmal so viele ins Wasser gegangen sind. Vielleicht hat sie etwas aufgeschreckt“, so Neuhäuser:mNeuhäuser


 die hatten kein bock Meer für das Projekt .


#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> „Irgendetwas muss passiert sein, dass diesmal so viele ins Wasser gegangen sind. Vielleicht hat sie etwas aufgeschreckt“, so Neuhäuser:mNeuhäuser
> 
> 
> die hatten kein bock Meer für das Projekt .
> ...



Ein weiterer Büffel ist gerade am Ertrinken. Sind ja weitere Augenzeugen vor Ort, die das Grundstück nicht betreten dürfen. Den Artikel würde ich deswegen auch nicht zu ernst nehmen. Wie geschrieben, waren auch keine Tierrechtler vor Ort, sondern Wanderer und Bewohner aus dem Dorf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Büffel ist gerade am Ertrinken. Sind ja weitere Augenzeugen vor Ort, die das Grundstück nicht betreten dürfen. Den Artikel würde ich deswegen auch nicht zu ernst nehmen. Wie geschrieben, waren auch keine Tierrechtler vor Ort, sondern Wanderer und Bewohner aus dem Dorf.



Ich denke in Kürze werden Augenzeugen berichten, dass Angler die Tiere ins Wasser getrieben haben...

Vorher haben die Angler den Tieren noch Kabelbinder um die Schnauze gebunden. Zufällig dokumentiert von NABU Fotografen, die sich gerade ein Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen wollten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Achtung alle Angler wech Da …

!!!!

Wie schmecken die eigentlich?

war jetzt gemein


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke in Kürze werden Augenzeugen berichten, dass Angler die Tiere ins Wasser getrieben haben...
> 
> Vorher haben die Angler den Tieren noch Kabelbinder um die Schnauze gebunden. Zufällig dokumentiert von NABU Fotografen, die sich gerade ein Bild von der Situation vor Ort machen wollten.



Der Witz ist, die NABU behauptet, es wären nur 2 tote Büffel. Vier wurden aber abtransportiert und das alles Passiert unter Zeugen. Ich denke man wird am Ende den Wolf hernehmen.

Schau dir doch mal den Büffel auf dem Rücken liegend in der Gasse an, wen wollen die eigentlich noch verarschen? Die NABU engagiert sich ja bei uns auch massiv für Vogelschutzgebiete und ist den Anglern nicht so wohlgesonnen, die Vorlage sollte man jetzt so langsam mal nutzen. Aber gut, wir wissen, das dass natürlich nicht passieren wird.

Die Zeitung hat mit dem ersten Artikel aber schon mal gute Vorarbeit für Nabu geleistet. (Dorfbewohner sind jetzt Tierrechtler)

Jetzt ist man aber sowieso Save. Dunkelheit, keine Bilder und die Polizei vor Ort passt auf. (Hausfriedensbruch)


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Mal sehen wie die das wieder vertuschen....|kopfkrat#t


Bin auf die Berichte der "Qualitätsmedien" in den nächsten Tagen gespannt.




 Gute Arbeit, FF !!
Was du hier machst ist Investigativjournalismus !!:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Läuft doch jetzt schon auf Hochtouren. Die Bilder sprechen doch für sich. Das ist auch nicht das erste Mal. Da stehen ja jetzt noch Leute und Beobachten das.

Der Neuhäuser hat sogar die Feuerwehr weggeschickt, die Einsatzhilfe leisten wollten........

Mal sehen wie sich das Entwickelt, die Infos kommen jetzt ja noch einigermaßen Rüber, das ist nachher nur noch ein riesen Wirr-Warr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Interessanterweise gibt es den Artikel der Volksstimme auch schon nicht mehr nachzulesen |rolleyes

Man findet lediglich noch den Artikel von 2013


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Interessanterweise gibt es den Artikel der Volksstimme auch schon nicht mehr nachzulesen |rolleyes
> 
> Man findet lediglich noch den Artikel von 2013



Ernsthaft? Ich war gerade mit dem Hund draußen. Es wird ja immer besser!

https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/stendal/nabu-tiere-zwei-wasserbueffel-tot

Artikel ist noch da, aber der Textverlauf wurde angepasst. Da hat man gleich nochmal passend nachjustiert. So sieht Journalismus also aus. Die Vorwürfe passend im Nachgang durch editieren Entkräftigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Screenshot von der ersten Version gemacht? Ist häufig nützlich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Screenshot von der ersten Version gemacht? Ist häufig nützlich



Nö, aber ich hab die Info. Der Artikel wurde Offline genommen und Nachbearbeitet. Sollte wohl alles sagen. :g

Bimmelrudi hatte da also recht mit! Die Vorwürfe seitens der Augenzeugen werden quasi im Vorfeld, bevor überhaupt eine richtige Ausarbeitung passiert ist, schon mal widerlegt. Das Ganze ist Heute erst passiert.

Wie schnell diese Verschleierungstaktiken laufen ist verblüffend.

Ohne Worte, 20 Minuten (als ich Gassi war), wurde Nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Und was haben Wasserbüffel in DE verloren??? 

Vor allem in einem Schutzgebiet, oder sehe ich hier was nicht richtig??


Bin echt n bißchen verwirrt jetzt HH


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Sag ich ja..von wegen unabhängige Medien und so..

..man beißt nicht die Hand die einen füttert...triffts wohl schon eher (und wohl auch auf den Amtsarzt) |rolleyes

Bezeichnend auch, das Hilfe einfach strikt abgelehnt wird, egal von wem diese angeboten wird.


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Screenshot von der ersten Version gemacht? Ist häufig nützlich


wer hätte gedacht, dass das bei einer banalen regionalnachricht "um ein paar abgesoffene kühe" notwendig wäre? man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sag ich ja..von wegen unabhängige Medien und so..
> 
> ..man beißt nicht die Hand die einen füttert...triffts wohl schon eher (und wohl auch auf den Amtsarzt) |rolleyes
> 
> Bezeichnend auch, das Hilfe einfach strikt abgelehnt wird, egal von wem diese angeboten wird.



Angeblich wäre ja das THW angefordert, was aber dann im Widerspruch zur Ablehnung der Feuerwehr steht, weil ja alles Inordnung war. 

Widerspricht sich jede Menge. Ich suche ja schon, ob der Tierarzt schon länger für die NABU tätig ist. Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt. Aufjedenfall ist die Aufklärung bis jetzt seitens der Volksstimme Rätselhaft.

Die haben das erst nach den ersten Infos auf Facebook mit den Bildern veröffentlicht (Abends), kurz danach mit Neuhäuser telefoniert, basteln am Artikel kreuz und Quer. Die Verantwortlichen machen dort alle Gefühlt Zeitreisen.

Definitiv aber hauen die uns die Taschen voll, diesen Eindruck habe ich zu 100%!



bombe20 schrieb:


> wer hätte gedacht, dass das bei einer banalen regionalnachricht "um ein paar abgesoffene kühe" notwendig wäre? man lernt nie aus.



War auch mein Gedanke. Da beißen sich jetzt soviele Sachen schon, das wird super vertuscht. Meinem Kenntnisstand nach schützt sich der Nabu-Verantwortliche durch das Hausrecht, um keine Infos nach Außen dringen zu lassen. Die Tiere sind ja ertrunken, das lässt sich nicht widerlegen. Warum wurde die Hilfe also abgelehnt? Die Zahl der verendeten Büffel wird auch ausgewürfelt.

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, das diese sich erhöht. Stand heute wurde ja sauber recherchiert, das es nur 2 waren. Diese Zahl sollten wir uns merken. Es sind ja seit Sonntag Morgen Personen Laut Artikel vor Ort, es wurde ja auch ein weiterer Aus/Einstieg einen Tag zuvor gebaggert. Wie auch immer das alles passen soll.


----------



## Dachfeger (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Ich lass das mal unkommentiert, mir schwillt gerade der Kamm.
https://www.volksstimme.de/sachsenanhalt/wasserbueffel-verenden/1537799655000


https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/stendal/nabu-herde-ermittlungen-zu-toten-bueffeln-bei-stendal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Was macht ihr denn für ein Bohei, da sind ein paar Büffel  ertrunken, und?

Dreht doch nicht frei, nur weil manche Mitglieder des Nabu sich auch so besch... verhalten würden. 

Und vor allen Dingen sollte man sich überlegen, ob man selbst handelt wie es Tierrechtler tun würden, das kann auch zum Bummerang werden.


----------



## Dachfeger (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Für mich läuft das unter Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.
Anderen vorschreiben wollen wie sie mit der Natur umgehen sollen und selber..........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn für ein Bohei, da sind ein paar Büffel  ertrunken, und?
> 
> Dreht doch nicht frei, nur weil manche Mitglieder des Nabu sich auch so besch... verhalten würden.
> 
> Und vor allen Dingen sollte man sich überlegen, ob man selbst handelt wie es Tierrechtler tun würden, das kann auch zum Bummerang werden.



Weil Angler und moralisches Empfinden sich nicht ausschließen? Du kannst ja gerne dich darin üben, jede Verwerfung dieser Welt zu verschweigen, weil das Angeln ja betroffen sein könnte. 

Das ist NICHT das erste Mal, das der selbe Funktionär von NABU seine Griffel im Spiel hatte, wo deren eigene Tiere fahrlässig verendeten. 

Lustig wird es dann, wenn am pranger stehende Personen Anglern des Öfteren versuchen das Wasser abzugraben, aber selbst mit ihrer Art von Tierschutz überfordert sind.

Natürlich gehört sowas an die Öffentlichkeit! Uns wird auch jeder Fehler zum Verhängnis gemacht, das Spielchen ist keine Einbahnstraße.

Mir sind diese Büffel jedenfalls nicht egal. Ein stundenlanger Todeskampf auf Kosten eines emotionslosen Doppeltäters der Naturschutz predigt, sollte nicht verschwiegen werden.

Und wer von Boomerang spricht, hat die letzten Jahre sowieso schon verpennt. Wir stehen ohne eigene Aktionen unlängst auf der Abschussliste der Tierrechtler. Daran ändert dieser Thread auch nichts.

Schönen guten Morgen wünsche ich...... #q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Für mich läuft das unter Wasser predigen und Wein saufen.
> Anderen vorschreiben wollen wie sie mit der Natur umgehen sollen und selber..........



Naturschutz schützt Ökosysteme , hat nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun.

Aber natürlich haben die auch u.U. Dreck am Stecken. Das hilft uns aber nicht weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

Und um gleich noch ein Update zu liefern:

Ich schrieb euch ja, das man von 2 toten Büffeln berichtete, die Zahl stieg wie magisch auf 6. Während der Amtstierarzt also auf dem Gelände die Situation als nicht Gefährlich einschätzte, ertranken weitere Tiere.

Anzeige wurde Gestellt (mehrfach), die Infos zum Verlauf kriege ich noch vor der Presse aus erster Hand, weil einer der handelnden Personen zur Aufklärung des Vorfalles aus meinem Umfeld stammt. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Gedeichselt wird.


----------



## Dachfeger (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Naturschutz schützt Ökosysteme , hat nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun.
> 
> 
> In denen leben dann ja Tiere. Hat jetzt ein bisschen was vom Schlaubi-Schlumpf oder eben nur Korinthenkackerei
> ...




So long.


----------



## bombe20 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Gedeichselt wird.


kollektiver suizid. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



bombe20 schrieb:


> kollektiver suizid. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Einsicht wäre ein Anfang. 

Ob das dem Spendentopf so gut tun wird, ist die andere Frage. NABU selbst scheint das Thema aber auf oberer Ebene dezent verschweigen zu wollen. Ob das auch so aussehen würde, wenn ein Angler im Natura 2000 Gebiet Zelten würde während der Sperrzeit? 

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> So long.



Manche Ignoranz macht mich fassungslos.

Das hat nichts mit Schlaubi Schlumpf zu tun, sonder entspricht den Tatsachen.

Macht mal weiter mit der Geisterjagd.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*

In dem Vorgang gibt es schon geile Zusammenhänge, wenn man mal recherchiert...


----------



## Nemo (25. September 2018)

*AW: Es geht wieder Los! NABU lässt eigene Tiere Qualvoll ertrinken!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Manche Ignoranz macht mich fassungslos.
> 
> Das hat nichts mit Schlaubi Schlumpf zu tun, sonder entspricht den Tatsachen.
> 
> Macht mal weiter mit der Geisterjagd.



Was genau ist mit Dir eigentlich nicht in Ordnung? Dein Verein?


----------



## Grünknochen (29. September 2018)

Irgendwie klar, dass dieser Einzelfall in der einschlägigen Szene bis zum ''Geht nicht mehr'' aufgeblasen wird. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen...


----------



## Nemo (29. September 2018)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Irgendwie klar, dass dieser Einzelfall in der einschlägigen Szene bis zum ''Geht nicht mehr'' aufgeblasen wird. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen...



Dieser "Einzelfall" hat durchaus Qualität, insbesondere wie der Verursacher damit umgeht. 
Bezüglich Glashaus kannst Du gerne mal einen vergleichbaren Fall bringen. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2018)

Gar nicht drauf eingehen.

Grünknochen is wie Testudo......Endlosdiskussionen, Scheinargumente, Nebelkerzen, Phrasen, Pseudomoral usw.. Nur um Trööts zu verwässern.

https://www.mdr.de/heute-im-osten/herwig-interview100.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. September 2018)

Wie lächerlich ist es jeden User, der eine abweichende Meinung hat als Troll abzukanzeln? 
Ein Forum lebt vom Austausch von Meinungen.


----------



## Leech (29. September 2018)

Testudo hat in einem Punkt Recht:
Naturschutz und Tierschutz sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge, die sogar teilweise komplett gegensätzlich sein können.
Im Sinne des Naturschutzes kann es durchaus sein, eine invasive Art zu vertreiben; ist dieselbe Art allerdings vorm Aussterben bedroht, könnte es kontraproduktiv zum Tierschutz laufen. usw usw usw.

Dennoch hat sich der NABU mit der Aktion absolut lächerlich gemacht.
Dämliche Aktion durch und durch.


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2018)

Leech schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dennoch hat sich der NABU mit der Aktion absolut lächerlich gemacht.
> Dämliche Aktion durch und durch.



Haben die sich nicht sogar strafbar gemacht ?


----------



## Grünknochen (30. September 2018)

Nicht die, sondern der. Selbstverständlich besteht ein Anfangsverdacht gegen Herrn N. im Hinblick auf § 17 TSG. Genau deshalb wurde ein Strafverfahren eingeleitet. Im Übrigen: Troll hin, Troll her. Ich beurteile einen Sachverhalt erst dann, wenn ich ihn kenne. Davon ab ist es mir völlig fremd, sich das PETA Prinzip zu eigen zu machen, dh eine Organisation auf der Ebene von Spekulation zu diskreditieren, indem man eine nur möglicherweise delinquente Einzelperson, die dieser Organisation angehört, auf der Verdachtsebene hierfür missbraucht.
Nur am Rande: Der aus gegebenem Anlaß erfolgte Einblick in die Statistik der von Anglern begangenen Ordnungswidrigkeiten für ein BL war ziemlich interessant und aufschlussreich... Sollte ich hieraus den Schluss ziehen, die Anglerschaft insgesamt ist  eine Ansammlung von Rechtsbrechern? Wohl kaum. Unstreitig ist lediglich, dass die sog. schwarzen Schafe für die öffentliche Wahrnehmung wenig förderlich sind, sei es für den NABU, sei es für die Anglerschaft.


----------



## Leech (30. September 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Haben die sich nicht sogar strafbar gemacht ?


Kann sein. Bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber erstmal siehts sehr sehr 'fishy' aus.


----------



## Flymen (30. September 2018)

Kaum ist die neue Software online, beginnt der Fantastische Fischer schon wieder mit seiner arroganten, absolut flachen und einseitigen Hetze. Bezüglich des NABU hat er seinen Feind gefunden und lässt keine Gelegenheit aus, gegen diesen zu lamentieren...in einer Art uns Weise sie aus meiner Sicht schon rassistische Züge annimmt.
Und wie immer gibt es eine Herde, die im folgt.

Nun ja, es gab ordentliche Strafverfahren gegen den genannten Herren, die rechtsstaatlich eingestellt wurden. Genau deshalb, weil die Anschuldigungen haltlos waren und auch in diesem Fall hat der Landkreis zu Gunsten des NABU entschieden. Wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil das böse Grün mittlerweile alles durchdringt.

Machma weiter, für deine selbsternannten Feinde ein tolles Anglerbild, dass Du da malst!!!


----------



## Minimax (30. September 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Kaum ist die neue Software online, beginnt der Fantastische Fischer schon wieder mit seiner arroganten, absolut flachen und einseitigen Hetze. (....) in einer Art uns Weise sie aus meiner Sicht schon rassistische Züge annimmt. (....)



wie verschroben...


----------



## Flymen (30. September 2018)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Irgendwie klar, dass dieser Einzelfall in der einschlägigen Szene bis zum ''Geht nicht mehr'' aufgeblasen wird. Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen...


Lass sie nur lamentieren. Auf Hinweis bezüglich des Aalbesatzes in Gewässern mit fehlenden Abwanderungsmöglichkeiten geht er gleich an die Decke. Auf seiner privaten und hier angeworbenen HP zeigt er toll lebende Fische in die Kamera, alles zum Wohle der Angler und Tiere .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. September 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Kaum ist die neue Software online, beginnt der Fantastische Fischer schon wieder mit seiner arroganten, absolut flachen und einseitigen Hetze. Bezüglich des NABU hat er seinen Feind gefunden und lässt keine Gelegenheit aus, gegen diesen zu lamentieren...in einer Art uns Weise sie aus meiner Sicht schon rassistische Züge annimmt.
> Und wie immer gibt es eine Herde, die im folgt.
> 
> Nun ja, es gab ordentliche Strafverfahren gegen den genannten Herren, die rechtsstaatlich eingestellt wurden. Genau deshalb, weil die Anschuldigungen haltlos waren und auch in diesem Fall hat der Landkreis zu Gunsten des NABU entschieden. Wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil das böse Grün mittlerweile alles durchdringt.
> ...




Alles aus diesem Thread stammt noch aus der alten Softwarezeit, ich habe seit dem Lunch in diesem Thema nichts geschrieben. Das aktuelle Verfahren wurde auch nicht eingestellt, warum auch immer du diesen haltlosen Mist gerade absonderst, ich hoffe für deine stark unreflektierte, beleidigende Art wird ein Admin aktiv werden. Haltlos, einfach drauf losgepoltert, nur falsche Behauptungen und dann noch extrem Selbstbelastend.

Schönen Abend dir, ich mache definitiv weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. September 2018)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Dieser "Einzelfall" hat durchaus Qualität, insbesondere wie der Verursacher damit umgeht.
> Bezüglich Glashaus kannst Du gerne mal einen vergleichbaren Fall bringen. Bin gespannt.



Wenn es mal ein Einzelfall wäre. Beim Hochwasser 2013 starben große Teile seiner Tiere schon durch falsches Handeln.

Dazu betreibt seine Frau in der Region einen Hof, samt Herberge, Tourismus, Touren und allem was dazugehört durch die Landschaft. Highlites sind dann die wilden Büffel und Pferde. Dazu noch sind der Amtstierarzt und die Frau von Neuhäuser in einer Gruppe zur Bestandsaufnahme für Storchenzählung und diverse andere Sachen. Dieser Tierarzt war auch vor Ort zum Thema Büffel.....

Alles nur Einzelfälle, alles nur Vorwürfe. Alles Klar!

Auf Seite 3 unter Stendal schauen. Frau Neuhäuser (Frau des Beschuldigten) und Herr Schaffer (Amtstierarzt, welcher vor Ort beim Vorfall war). Wer die ganzen Zusammenhänge nicht sehen kann, zieht sich doch die Hose mit der Kneifzange an oder beabsichtigt hier die Schutzfunktion für den Nabu-Funktionär. Gleiches Engagement für Angler wäre mal toll.

https://www.nabu.de/imperia/md/content/nabude/vogelschutz/weissstorchschutz/103.pdf


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Nun ja, es gab ordentliche Strafverfahren gegen den genannten Herren, die rechtsstaatlich eingestellt wurden. Genau deshalb, weil die Anschuldigungen haltlos waren und auch in diesem Fall hat der Landkreis zu Gunsten des NABU entschieden. Wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil das böse Grün mittlerweile alles durchdringt.



Nagel auf Kopf!

Der Filz von Pareteien inkl. Entscheidungdträgern und Schützerverbänden wird schnell klar wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass z.B. Flashbart als ehemaliger Vorsitzender des NABU jetzt Stastssekretär im BMUB ist.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jochen_Flasbarth

Um diese Zusammenhänge(die es in den unteren Ebenen der Ämter natürlich auch gibt), nicht zu sehen, muss man schon mit Blindheit geschlagen sein.


----------



## Flymen (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich lach mich tot  ...da muss man ja aufpassen, mit wem man angeln geht...nicht das da noch ein Zusammenhang hergestellt wird. Und hoffentlich angelt nicht noch einer der zahlreichen Staatssekretäre...das kann böse enden!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot  ...da muss man ja aufpassen, mit wem man angeln geht...nicht das da noch ein Zusammenhang hergestellt wird. Und hoffentlich angelt nicht noch einer der zahlreichen Staatssekretäre...das kann böse enden!



Dazu fällt mir nur Arthur Schopenhauer ein:
"Menschen, deren Lachen stets affektiert ist und gezwungen, sind intellektuell und moralisch von leichtem Gehalte."

Damit bin ich auch raus hier. Den lite's die Welt zu erklären, fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------



## Dachfeger (1. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Und wie immer gibt es eine Herde, die im folgt.


Was genau stimmt mit dir nicht? Du kennst mich doch gar nicht. Das ist das schöne am Internet. Kann man schön immer beleidigen. Man steht demjenigen ja nicht gegenüber. Wenns anders wäre und du trotzdem die Traute hättest, gäbs was auf die Nuss von mir für dich.


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2018)

Besser eine Herde läuft, als das sie im Dreck verreckt.


----------



## Flymen (1. Oktober 2018)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Den lite's die Welt zu erklären, fehlt mir die Zeit.



Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat Dich auch Niemand darum gebeten.


----------



## Flymen (1. Oktober 2018)

Dachfeger schrieb:


> ...gäbs was auf die Nuss von mir für dich.



Ganz toll, wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird verprügelt. Nun also auch offizielle Bedrohungen, der Fantastische Fischer macht das nur hintenrum über PN's!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Ganz toll, wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird verprügelt. Nun also auch offizielle Bedrohungen, der Fantastische Fischer macht das nur hintenrum über PN's!



Ich bitte jemanden meine privaten Nachrichten zu prüfen, ich habe nichts dergleichen diesem Herrn geschrieben. Es scheint, wir haben hier einfach einen VOGELbeobachter getriggert. Und jetzt lass dir bitte ein paar Nüsse wachsen, das kann sich ja keiner mehr geben.......


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Ganz toll, wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird verprügelt. Nun also auch offizielle Bedrohungen, der Fantastische Fischer macht das nur hintenrum über PN's!



Zusammenhang nicht verstanden.
Es wurde sich primär erstmal über die Beleidigung aufgeregt.
Absolut nachvollziehbar.


Was denn nun ?
Passt dir nicht direkt, passt dir nicht per PN.
Passt dir überhaupt was ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Oktober 2018)

Glaubt hier irgendjemand, das diese Form der Auseinandersetzung  sich positiv für die Anglerschaft auswirkt?


----------



## rippi (1. Oktober 2018)

Ja das glaube ich.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Ganz toll, wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird verprügelt. Nun also auch offizielle Bedrohungen, der Fantastische Fischer macht das nur hintenrum über PN's!


nach billigster rabulistik und kritik ad personam begibst du dich nun in die opferrolle. manche argumentationsversuche sind sowas von vorhersehbar.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte dringend anraten, dass hier etwas gemäßigter miteinander umgegangen wird.

Auch wenn ich es gern sehe wenn zur Abwechslung mal jemand so formuliert, dass man das ganz klar als Meinungsäußerung bezeichnen muss, so findet auch diese irgendwann ihre Grenzen.

Wir haben zwar eine neue Software - aber die Forenregeln sind die alten und haben immer noch Bestand.


----------



## Dachfeger (3. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Ganz toll, wer nicht mit den Wölfen heult, wird verprügelt. Nun also auch offizielle Bedrohungen, der Fantastische Fischer macht das nur hintenrum über PN's!


Brauch ich wohl nicht mehr groß kommentieren. Haben ja schon andere gemacht.
Erstaunlich finde ich nur wie schnell aus einer Herde(Schafe, Rinder, Schweine usw.) ein Rudel Wölfe wird. 
Ach so: Zitat sauber aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Könntest bei der Bild anfangen.


----------



## Leech (3. Oktober 2018)

Flymen schrieb:


> Kaum ist die neue Software online, beginnt der Fantastische Fischer schon wieder mit seiner arroganten, absolut flachen und einseitigen Hetze. Bezüglich des NABU hat er seinen Feind gefunden und lässt keine Gelegenheit aus, gegen diesen zu lamentieren...in einer Art uns Weise sie aus meiner Sicht schon rassistische Züge annimmt.
> Und wie immer gibt es eine Herde, die im folgt.
> 
> Nun ja, es gab ordentliche Strafverfahren gegen den genannten Herren, die rechtsstaatlich eingestellt wurden. Genau deshalb, weil die Anschuldigungen haltlos waren und auch in diesem Fall hat der Landkreis zu Gunsten des NABU entschieden. Wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil das böse Grün mittlerweile alles durchdringt.
> ...


Off-Topic:
Ich bin ja ein Fan provokanter Posts. Aber der Vergleich Feindbild im NABU vs rassistischer Hetze enbehrt JEDEM Zusammenhang. Wenn man in allen Dingen rassistische Züge sieht, dann relativiert man damit echten Rassismus, wie den den wir vor Wochen in Chemnitz gesehen haben. So genial ist dieser Post schon von vornerein nicht. Deine anderen Posts will ich erst gar nicht kommentieren, denn man sieht schon bei diesem Einstieg, dass jeder Folgepost nur Mumpitz werden kann.



bombe20 schrieb:


> nach billigster rabulistik und kritik ad personam begibst du dich nun in die opferrolle. manche argumentationsversuche sind sowas von vorhersehbar.


Auf den Kopf getroffen, Bombe.

ON-Topic:
Aber gut. Das Verfahren gegen den Besitzer wurde eingestellt. Okay. Nehm ich jetzt einfach mal unkommentiert als Faktum so hin.
Dennoch ist es ein jämmerliches Bild, dass der NABU in dem Zusammenhang abgibt. Die Büffel ersaufen jämmerlich im Wasser. Von jedem Tierbesitzer, der Tiere in der Größe eines Büffels besitzt, hätte ich erwartet, dass man die Tiere aus der Situation rettet. Aber das ist unterblieben. Traurig und für mich als Tier-Freund einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2018)

Leech schrieb:


> Off-Topic:
> Ich bin ja ein Fan provokanter Posts. Aber der Vergleich Feindbild im NABU vs rassistischer Hetze enbehrt JEDEM Zusammenhang. Wenn man in allen Dingen rassistische Züge sieht, dann relativiert man damit echten Rassismus, wie den den wir vor Wochen in Chemnitz gesehen haben. So genial ist dieser Post schon von vornerein nicht. Deine anderen Posts will ich erst gar nicht kommentieren, denn man sieht schon bei diesem Einstieg, dass jeder Folgepost nur Mumpitz werden kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Das laufende Verfahren wurde NICHT eingestellt. Ich weiß nicht, wieso er dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat. Das erste Verfahren aus 2013 wurde eingestellt, das Jetzige läuft noch.


----------



## Leech (3. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das laufende Verfahren wurde NICHT eingestellt. Ich weiß nicht, wieso er dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat. Das erste Verfahren aus 2013 wurde eingestellt, das Jetzige läuft noch.


Muss zugeben, mich hat größtenteils seine gezogene Paralelle zum Rassismus aufgeregt.
Jetzt wo ich genauer nachgeschaut habe, sehe ich auch, dass ich nur Infos zum eingestellten Verfahren aus 2013/2014 finde.
Eigtl fast noch jämmerlicher, dass man aus der Erfahrung anscheinend nichts gelernt hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2018)

Leech schrieb:


> Muss zugeben, mich hat größtenteils seine gezogene Paralelle zum Rassismus aufgeregt.
> Jetzt wo ich genauer nachgeschaut habe, sehe ich auch, dass ich nur Infos zum eingestellten Verfahren aus 2013/2014 finde.
> Eigtl fast noch jämmerlicher, dass man aus der Erfahrung anscheinend nichts gelernt hat.



Das ist ja auch der Grund für die recht starke regionale Kritik und mein Erstellen des Threads. Beim ersten Mal war das alles schon eine sehr seltsame Geschichte. Das Hochwasser und dessen Verlauf war ja bekannt, die Deiche wurden gesperrt und jeder Wusste, wohin das Wasser gehen wird. Die Tiere hat man an Ort und Stelle stehen lassen, anstelle Zeitnah zu evakuieren. Man wartete damals tatsächlich bis kurz vorm Gong, um sich danach in Reue zu üben, aber wies jede Schuld dennoch von sich. Das konnte damals schon keiner Begreifen und dann so eine Nummer einige Jahre danach? Irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss!

Der Rassismusvorwurf ist natürlich albern und zeigt auf, wie die Gegenseite der Diskussion gestrickt ist. Ich weiß nicht mal, wie er das meint. Rassistisch gegenüber den Vögeln? Dem NABU (einer juristischen Person), dem Verantwortlichen, im selben Land geboren wie ich? Vielleicht kann mir jemand diese Art seiner Argumentation erklären.

Allerdings warf er mir auch vor, lebende Fische und schlechten Umgang mit meinen Fängen zu zelebrieren, aufgrund von Bildern. Da schwingt viel persönliche Abneigung mit oder einfach nur Frust. Keine Ahnung, ehrlich gesagt, aber es ist Mode, sich in Extremen zu verlaufen. Bisher haben es ja fast alle geschafft vernünftig zu diskutieren.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Oktober 2018)

Wo siehst du die Gegenseite?


----------



## bombe20 (4. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wo siehst du die Gegenseite?


erlaube dass ich versuche zu antworten,
leute wie flymen gibt es auch im wahren leben. das sind menschen die es nicht vermögen die konsequenzen ihrer affektiven äußerungen und handlungen abzuschätzen, geschweige denn zu enden zu denken. nur die eigene moral zählt, ohne das bewusstsein zu haben, dass moral auch nur eine subjektive empfindung ist. die folge ist, was man gemeinhin als aktionismus oder aktivismus bezeichnet. die aktionskette entstickt sich dann oft, in der von mir beschriebenen rabulistik, argumentum ad personam/hominem, opfer.

ich rechne es fantastic fishing hoch an, dass er hier mit seinem blog unterer seinem klarnamen im impressum auftritt.

butter bei die fische:
ich habe gestern erstmalig, nach langem hin- und herüberlegen, den meldebutton nach flymens hetze- und rassismusvorwurf getätigt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> ich rechne es fantastic fishing hoch an, dass er hier mit seinem blog unterer seinem klarnamen im impressum auftritt.
> 
> butter bei die fische:
> ich habe gestern erstmalig, nach langem hin- und herüberlegen, den meldebutton nach flymens hetze- und rassismusvorwurf getätigt.



Ich wollte den Button auch erst drücken, die Argumentation des Flyman war aber so dünn, das es schon entlarvend war. Zum anderen:

Genau das ist auch das Problem, warum Websitebetreiber im Allgemeinen Foren/Social Media meiden und die Interaktion mit den Lesern immer geringer wird. Da werden komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Themen mit den privaten Projekten oder einem Engagement vermischt und auf irgendeine Art gegen einen Verwendet, ob nun gerechtfertigt oder nicht. Für mich ist das manchmal auch schwierig. Das fängt bei falschen Unterstellungen zu Fischbildern an und endet teils schon beim Durchwühlen meiner gelikten Seiten auf Facebook (hab alles entfernt). Diese Art und Weise ist ein Stückweit einfach nur Ekelerregend und Anstrengend. 

Am Ende ist man dann Weltfremd oder Abgehoben, weil man auf nichts mehr reagiert. Dabei schützt man sich schlicht vor Blödheit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2018)

Gut zusammengefasst, FF!


----------

